# My new baby



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Notman (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like those. Been looking at them thinking it would make a great carry gun.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice SIG..congratulations.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## deanpf (Feb 19, 2009)

She's beutiful!!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Though I'm sure she'll be a great one.. I'll be really interested in how she runs.. 

In metal-frame pistols, the 239 SAS DAO is pretty much my top concealed-carry pick on my "guns I would love but can't shell out that much green for".

Sweet Sig! :smt033


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, she's a looker! The problem with carrying a gun like that is you're tempted to show it off all the time...:mrgreen:


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow thats a nice gun there i love the grips


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

looks sweet


----------

